# Gulf Shores guides



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

http://captdankolenich.com/


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

What dates will you be here? If soon you should have success walking the beaches early mornings or late evening. Shoot me a message when you get here and I will try to give you an update on good areas and what the bite is like.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

blake walters said:


> http://captdankolenich.com/


Capt Dan has a nice _amberjack _in his web gallery.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Over on the FL side right now but seems kind of rough for beach casting. Any suggestions? Much appreciated.


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Dropped pin
Near Unnamed Road, Pensacola, FL 32507
https://goo.gl/maps/H2mGku85jyEMSUdJ7

You can wade this area for trout and reds.


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> Capt Dan has a nice _amberjack _in his web gallery.


Pretty sure someone else manages his site.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks, Blake.


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Canebrake51 said:


> Thanks, Blake.


No worries. I’ll likely be in that area tomorrow in my SM1656. But, I’m sure everyone else will be too being a holiday weekend.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ll likely be out in my little Whaler if I don’t have too many kids who want to do something else. Grandmother doesn’t get a vote. LOL


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

blake walters said:


> Pretty sure someone else manages his site.


Fairhope is a cool town.


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> Fairhope is a cool town.


Shhhh don’t tell everybody.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I chatted with Dan, but the drive from where we are staying was going to be a bit much. I booked with Little Lagoon Guide Service, and I'll be taking a couple of my kids with me. I'm planning on doing some fly fishing on the beach in the mornings too.


----------

